# Negativ Multiplizieren



## xdaNx (7. Juni 2004)

Also folgendes Problem hab ich....,

Benutze PS 8.0 CS 
wollte erstmal das Tesa-Tutorial machen...., dabei kam ich aber drauf das ich den eine Füllmethode nicht habe..
also rechtsklick auf die Ebene, dann Fülloptionen dann auf Füllmethode.
Da sollte eigentlich  *Negativ multiplizieren * stehen.., steht aber nicht bei mir..
Bei mir steht sowas ähnliches - >  *Multiplizieren* und *umgekehrt multiplizieren*. 

Thx für jede Hilfe oder Tipp 

mfg daN


----------



## Consti (7. Juni 2004)

Was passiert denn wenn du auf das "umgekehrt multiplizieren" klickst?

Kann sein, dass "deine" PS Version ein bisschen "komisch" übersetzt ist, woran auch immer das liegt...


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. Juni 2004)

"Umgekehrt Multiplizieren" dürfte dann wohl das "Negativ Multiplizieren" von Photoshop CS sein ... aber du kannst es ja auch vielleicht ausprobieren 

/edit
Wie Consti auch schon schreibt ... einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## xdaNx (7. Juni 2004)

ja das hab ich auch schon versucht, da dreht er mir nur die Vordergrundfarbe mit der Hintergrundfarbe um ..., ich finde bei den Füllmethoden nichts mit Negativen... =(


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. Juni 2004)

Kannst du vielleicht einen Screenshot von deiner Ebenenpalette mit deinen Füllmethoden anhängen?


----------



## xdaNx (7. Juni 2004)

=/


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (7. Juni 2004)

Beim negativmultiplizieren werden ja die schwarzen Bereiche
gewechselt. Also ist es umgekehrt multiplizieren :-]


----------

